# [Amsn] Souci webcam: Inversée droite/gauche



## flashednick (23 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci avec ma webcam sur mon MBP avec l'utilisation d'amsn:

Lorsque je bouge la main de la droite vers la gauche, sur l'écran ca affiche de la gauche vers la droite: L'image est inversée.

Sur photobooth l'image est normale.

J'ai chercher dans les préférence pour régler les paramètres de la webcam mais je n'ai rien trouver.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide!!


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2007)

non en fait c'est sur PhotoBooth ou sur iChat que l'image est invers&#233;e pour que tu aies l'impression de te voir dans un miroir (ce qui est moins d&#233;routant que d'avoir l'image telle qu'elle est r&#233;ellement enregsitr&#233;e par la camera)

Tu peux faire l'essai avec du texte. Sur aMSN le texte sera lisible sur l'image, alors que sur PhotoBooth tu te rendra compte que le texte est invers&#233;.

Cela dit si tu veux avoir acc&#232;s &#224; cette inversion d'image sur toutes les applications affichant l'image de l'iSight, je te conseille l'acquisition de l'excellent utilitaire iGlasses qui te donnera acc&#232;s &#224; cette option (et &#224; bien d'autres encore)


----------



## flashednick (24 Août 2007)

Génial,

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse! 

​


----------



## jamrock (22 Mars 2010)

bonjour, j'ai amsn, quand je vais dans les reglages de la cam, elle s'affiche comme si je me regardais dans un miroir.
Mais quand je la lance dans une conversation, elle m'affiche a l'endroit et j'aimerais bien inverser l'image comment faire


----------



## r e m y (22 Mars 2010)

Le shareware iGlasses permet cela et bien d'autres réglages.


----------



## jamrock (22 Mars 2010)

j'i telecharger iglasses j'avai pas compri et sa marche merci^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h31 ----------

j'ai encore un soucis!!:rateau:

Je viens donc de teléchargé Iglasses. 
La première fois que j'ai ouvert aMSN, la configuration de ma webcam s'est ouvert comme prévu avec Iglasses j'ai donc fait quelques réglages et ai fermer la fenetre Iglasses.

à la réouverture de aMSN, voulant re modifier quelques paramètres, rien ne s'ouvre.
j'ai essayer d'ouvrir Iglasses manager depui le finder, mais sa n'est pas cela qu'il faut ouvrir pour afficher la modification de la cam! 

savez vous comment fait-on pour utiliser donc les fonction de Iglasses sur aMSN

Merci d'avance


----------



## r e m y (22 Mars 2010)

Une fois aMSN lancé, regarde dans les différents menu d'aMSN, il y a certainement quelque part une nouvelle ligne de menu permettant d'ouvrir "Réglages iGlasses"


----------



## jamrock (22 Mars 2010)

Non c'est déja fait et il n'y a rien sous le nom de Iglasses


----------

